# NTC`s Hash Bags Contests



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

Ntc is going to give away a hash bag or two as a contest prize. This is a work in progress... 

All posters, do your intro and start posting! 100 posts to be eligible to win


----------



## MissMolly (May 25, 2006)

no purchase nessecery? count me in!


----------



## Mutt (May 25, 2006)

This is over a year old thread. sorry, I'm gonna close this one as not to confuse anymore people.


----------

